# Urgent- dubai entry permit query



## Natasha90 (Dec 31, 2014)

Please advise:

I have been issued my entry permit and it is sat in Dubai due to be couriered to the UK. However, I fly to the UAE on Saturday. DHL has explained that they will not be able to guarantee delivery until Monday. Is it possible to go into Dubai on a visit visa, pick up the entry permit, leave Dubai by either LAND or AIR and re-enter with entry permit?

Thank you for all advice.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

What passport do you have?

Cos if you have a UK passport you get a visa on arrival free of charge anyway.

Happy New Year!


----------



## Natasha90 (Dec 31, 2014)

I have a British passport. The entry permit is the first stage for residency visa.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Natasha90 said:


> I have a British passport. The entry permit is the first stage for residency visa.


Since when? You come here on a visit visa and it gets transferred to a residents, your passport allows that.

Don't worry.


----------



## Natasha90 (Dec 31, 2014)

Under the freezone rules you can leave and apply for an entry permit when outside of the country. It's cheaper than the standard in-country transferral.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Natasha90 said:


> Under the freezone rules you can leave and apply for an entry permit when outside of the country. It's cheaper than the standard in-country transferral.


Natasha, you know more than me as an expat here of 11 years, of course if you'd explained your real position...

You'll do fantastic, this town needs more smart, intelligent and experienced people like you.


----------



## pnephil (Jul 20, 2013)

When i did this my company booked the Marhaba package, which meant someone was there to meet me off the plane and they had my entry visa with them.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

You can receive the permit as a scanned copy from your employer, which should work at Immigration, but there's a three day holiday now. Did you call the company to ask their advice?


----------



## Geordie.uae (Jan 1, 2015)

Original visa is deposited in airport and photocopy sent to person entering country. When you arrive in airport hand them passport and photocopy and they will give you original visa. This will be used later with medical and Emirates I d to get your visa stamped in passport. Very simple process.


----------



## Natasha90 (Dec 31, 2014)

Thank you all for your help.


----------



## sm105 (Jan 9, 2014)

The Rascal said:


> Since when? You come here on a visit visa and it gets transferred to a residents, your passport allows that.


This is simply not true for any passports.

A visit visa cannot be converted directly to a residence visa. You must convert it to an "Entry Permit" (also called an "Employment Visa" if you are not a sponsored dependent) which is a pink piece of paper. This then must be "activated" by either processing it in-country (possible under some circumstances) or by doing an Oman/Airport-to-Airport visa run. Only once that is done can the residency processing start (medicals, Emirates ID, etc..) and the Residence Visa gets issued.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

sm105 said:


> This is simply not true for any passports.
> 
> A visit visa cannot be converted directly to a residence visa. You must convert it to an "Entry Permit" (also called an "Employment Visa" if you are not a sponsored dependent) which is a pink piece of paper. This then must be "activated" by either processing it in-country (possible under some circumstances) or by doing an Oman/Airport-to-Airport visa run. Only once that is done can the residency processing start (medicals, Emirates ID, etc..) and the Residence Visa gets issued.


Look, you hand your passport with your visit visa (on arrival) stamp in it to your P.R.O., it's then transferred into a Residency visa, the semantics of how this actually happens is neither here nor there. It just does.

Pedant.


----------



## sm105 (Jan 9, 2014)

The Rascal said:


> Look, you hand your passport with your visit visa (on arrival) stamp in it to your P.R.O., it's then transferred into a Residency visa, the semantics of how this actually happens is neither here nor there. It just does.
> 
> Pedant.


The devil is in the details. If you are unwilling (or unable) to comprehend the details, perhaps it would better serve everyone that you refrained from providing inaccurate information in lieu.


----------

